# 2013 x6 50i code says cylinder 1 misfire



## sgordon477 (9 mo ago)

So my check engine light came on over the weekend. System check is all ok. Car driving perfect and gas mileage is fine. Thought maybe it was the gas cap, that was fine. Took it to my mechanic and he says it says cylinder 1 is misfiring. It has 80,000 miles on it. I’ve owned it less than a year. He is borrowing his friends bmw code reader to get a better read on it tomorrow. All the research I have done shows it could be just needing plugs and coils. My mechanic says that could be it but wants to wait till the code reader tells him more. Last week it slightly hesitated at a stop light on 3 separate occasions but I thought it was cause the auto H had just kicked in when the light turned green and I accelerated throwing it off. I don’t know. Now I’m thinking this was related. Anyone else have this issue and maybe could put my mind at ease, I’m having a melt down from past bmw’s problems hoping this isn’t a $7,000 fix like that last one.


----------



## F10NZ (9 mo ago)

If you have a car with an N63 engine, almost every problem results in a $7k fix unfortunately. Best to avoid that engine in the future.


----------

